# Dog show pet hates



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

What really winds you up at shows? What injustices have you seen?

For me, it's people who seem to do an entire groom at their bench or at the ringside. Surely you were aware of the show the day before it? A bit of preening and tidying is fair enough, but some exhibitors seem to do an entire makeover, leaving a hairy aftermath behind! We also once saw the owner of a Tibetan Mastiff sat at the seats around the ring, with the dog stood on the inside of the ring whilst there was a class on - he was grooming the dog and the coat was just falling off it with big balls of fur being cast into the ring! Really, really rude 

Also people who take up masses of space with trollies and crates and tables and chairs, I was totally hemmed in at an open show not very long ago by a pair of ladies who both had big 4-dog trollies and a table each as well as a few chairs each (a chair for each other, a chair for each of their bags and seemingly their catalogue and schedules needed their own seating also) and I had set up with my one crate and one camp chair, I couldn't move without pushing one of their chairs out of the way  plus they totally blocked my view of the ring, and hadn't much choice other than to sit with their little dogs yapping and snarling at anything that dared pass them :eek6:

And as for injustices - about a year ago now, me & my dad were at an open show, our friend was in the puppy group with his Airedale, someone else with a Scottie and a couple of other dogs. Our friends Airedale went really well, he looked great and moved well. The Scottie followed after him and was awful - it put the brakes on half way down the mat & the owner dragged it the rest of the way down - the dog was dragged so hard that you could see drag marks going the length of the mat  the dog must have burnt its' paws because it then limped back up the mat, turned around and refused to walk back down again - so again, it was dragged. The coat looked like it needed a good groom as well, it was just everything you don't want to see at a dog show! It then went on to win the group! My friend with the Airedale walked out of the ring and out of the show, there was an audible gasp around the ring as the dog was placed, us and a few other exhibitors promptly packed up and left in disgust... and a bit of digging later, we discovered that the Scottie exhibitor and the judge lived less than a mile from one another :arf: :thumbsup:

I am quite easily irritated at a show, every time I see someone that just makes me think 'why?' :lol:


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I am very new to the whole show scene, but something that has been pointed out to me on various occasions now by my spectating parent's is that 'well known' breeders and exhibitors are likely picked over newbies. Now my mum and dad are not even remotely knowledgeable about all the ins and outs of showing, but it did get me wondering whether that was indeed true, and if so, how the hell you can compete with that level of bias


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Dogloverlou said:


> I am very new to the whole show scene, but something that has been pointed out to me on various occasions now by my spectating parent's is that 'well known' breeders and exhibitors are likely picked over newbies. Now my mum and dad are not even remotely knowledgeable about all the ins and outs of showing, but it did get me wondering whether that was indeed true, and if so, how the hell you can compete with that level of bias


It certainly does happen.

My pet hate is that they don't sweep the mats between dog breeds. An E.T.T. doesn't look so great with spitz hair stuck to its back and between its toes.


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Taking up loads of space is my pet peeve too. I come with a crate and all my stuff goes on top of my crate. Other people turn up with crates and trolleys and tables and god knows what else. 

My other is people taking 2 + dogs into the show with seemingly very little control over them. Yesterday I got flattened by a guy with two flatcoats - he had them on two separate leads in the same hand and they charged up either side of me and sandwiched me, making me trip and fall. The guy laughed and walked off ut: Often i see someone being dragged along by their multiple dogs. Don't bring them in together if you can't control them together. 

Dogs belonging to onlookers getting into the ring bugs me too. It's very distracting when you're trying to stand your dog and there's another dog with its butt half way into the ring!


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

People bitching and moaning about the judging, really irritates me. My philosophy, ears open, gob shut, never stop learning.
Take it on the chin, promise to improve your own handling, presentation, performance.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I loads, haha! 

I hate when people leave dogs in crates I bark and bark and bark, kicking off at every single dog that walks past. Especially when there's loads of dogs in one little cage!

I hate when people make snide remarks ring side. Or really snide remarks anywhere at the show! Because they don't like a dog, don't likes breeder, don't like a judge or whatever. Save it for private! And when they come up with every excuse why they didn't win.

I hate when people behave inappropriately, blatantly ass-kissing to judges, tagging judges into their photos before going under them, telling judges how many CCs they have before going under them. Shameful! A judge who'd given me top honours asked me afterwards, how I'd done with my bitch before, to which someone kindy jumped in with their RCC bitch, saying she had 6 CCs (like he'd made some kind of mistake!) 

People with no control over their dogs who let their dogs get way to close to your dog, then give you daggers when your dog kicks off  

But so many things I love about showing, can put up with the rubbish bits!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

My main pet hate is the same as most, people taking up to much space, i pay the same as them so i should be able to get to my bench whenever i wish and not have to feel i am being difficult by asking them to keep moving every time i want to get to my bench.

I do not mind people giving me constructive criticism but please do not ambush me as soon as i get out of the ring.

Also if your dog does not like other dogs please do not walk him past my dog allowing your dog to nearly bite my dog, you may of been in the ring, but i dont think my judge would take to kindly to the teeth marks or my dog being upset in the ring.

If you are going to use food within the ring, please do not drop it or if you do please pick it up as its rather distracting to the next dogs in the ring when there is lumps of sausage all over the floor.

And the last one i can remember at the moment is people doing all of their grooming at the ringside or benches and not clearing up after themselves, i dont appreciate having to quickly grab my dog before he walks over the pile of white powder you have spilt all over the floor.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I was showing my PRTs at Crufts one year and the Kerry Blues were scheduled in after us.

The Kerry Blues were benched a way off the ring, so most of the owners brought their dogs ringside, most in crates, to wait for us to be judged.

We were trying to show with the Kerry Blues barking their heads off at our dogs. When we were moving ours out, they were either ducking away or raving back. It was chaos and really shouldn't have been allowed.

I also hated it when somebody brought an in season bitch to a show. I had a disastrous experience at National Terrier one year when my stud dog was benched next to a bitch in heat. His head went completely and he wouldn't show.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> I am very new to the whole show scene, but something that has been pointed out to me on various occasions now by my spectating parent's is that 'well known' breeders and exhibitors are likely picked over newbies. Now my mum and dad are not even remotely knowledgeable about all the ins and outs of showing, but it did get me wondering whether that was indeed true, and if so, how the hell you can compete with that level of bias


Yes this is often true. Although it's something i'm kind of on the fence with. A lot of the well known faces are well known for a reason, they have been in the game for a lot of years and their dogs are outstanding, they're professional at handling and can present a dog to its' best, they're the most knowledgeable and experienced breeders and have established very strong, successful lines. Their dogs win because they deserve to. It can be really offputting as a newbie to see the same faces winning time and time again and you do feel as though you don't have a chance against them - and usually you don't, but after a while you realise that they are repeatedly taking top honours because they are the best, and they are the people you need to learn from. It's different if a judge is blatantly judging faces rather than dogs though. And at group level, I sometimes wonder if the same dogs are chosen time and time again because the judge is scared to place anything different... look at the Wire Fox that has won all the BIS's - I haven't had my hands on him so can't comment and I am sure he is absolutely outstanding, but surely he cannot have been better than every dog at every single one of those champ shows? I'm not saying he's not a good dog, I have every confidence that he is fantastic and he certainly looks it from the ringside, but I do wonder if ALL of his group & BIS wins are truly based on him being the best dog in that class on that day, or if some judges were following the trend. I do like him very much & I haven't mentioned him for any reason other than he is so prominent at the moment, so was the first that sprung to mind.

I would love to be a top name in my breed, we'll never do it with the dog we have now, but the way I see it - the top dogs are there to be beaten, especially those who cart them out to show after show after show once they've gained their CH status or broken the breed record, they're just asking to be beaten at that point :lol: and one day I would love to do that! We beat quite a few in our puppy classes that have gone on to be very successful adults in the ring, just a shame we can't do it in the adult classes :lol:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Said WFT i have met and stood next to and he was lovely, Jax loved him but unfortunately between all of the kisses he didnt pass any words of wisdom onto Jax ha


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

MrRustyRead said:


> Said WFT i have met and stood next to and he was lovely, Jax loved him but unfortunately between all of the kisses he didnt pass any words of wisdom onto Jax ha


I would love to see him for myself! Might have to wander by their ring at Crufts! I will be really surprised if he doesn't take BIS or RBIS.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I hate the grooming tables set up ringside too - it's so unfair to dogs in the ring and it takes up so much space that spectators can't get near. I think show organisers ought to make them move.

Another pet peev of mine is people taking the chairs from the ringside into the benching areas - if you want to sit on a chair next to your bench, then bring your own folding chair and leave the chairs by the ring for those of us who need to sit down to watch the judging!

Another thing that's creeping into the outdoor champ shows is people setting up these huge tent-like shalters (think they're fishing shelters) at the side of the ring. I appreciate people need to sit in the shade, but not only do they take up a huge amount of space; they also block the view. If you need to sit in the shade, use a brolly or a parasol ffs!

ETA - Just thought of another annoyance - kids who run around the benching areas as if they are in a playground. I see loads of kids at shows who are well-behaved, but there are always the odd one or two who seem to race around, shouting ans screaming, with no thought to how they are disturbing the dogs - and with parents who obviously couldn't care less either.


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Mine is people standing in front of my husband's wheelchair! He is there trying to watch me and our dog in the ring - so reasonably close to the ring - and people still stand in front of him blocking his view!
When we used to attend pedigree shows with our cocker, we quickly learned to look at the programme and we could pick out 1st, 2nd and 3rd without even seeing the dogs - because it was all about who you knew, not what your dog looked like let alone how well it showed!
I also hate people doing a complete groom ringside. I agree, a little tidy up can be necessary, but a complete groom and trim? I don't think so!
Bitchiness -
"Facey ness!"
Snobbery

The list could go on and on - really disappointing to see newbies scared off by these sorts of people too. People bang on and on about how much they need new blood in the ring, then don't encourage newbies enough.

Shall I get off my soap box now?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Yer that always annoys me when they say they need fresh blood and then scare the newbies. My got I've come close to running for the hills but I haven't yet ha.

I deliberately try and keep jax quiet before he goes into the ring which normally means putting him in his crate with a blanket over it. Or sitting in a quiet area, as after a bad experience he doesn't really like people running past him. So when said children start doing it I quickly move


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

PennyH said:


> Mine is people standing in front of my husband's wheelchair! He is there trying to watch me and our dog in the ring - so reasonably close to the ring - and people still stand in front of him blocking his view!
> When we used to attend pedigree shows with our cocker, we quickly learned to look at the programme and we could pick out 1st, 2nd and 3rd without even seeing the dogs - because it was all about who you knew, not what your dog looked like let alone how well it showed!
> I also hate people doing a complete groom ringside. I agree, a little tidy up can be necessary, but a complete groom and trim? I don't think so!
> Bitchiness -
> ...


You sound like one of the blokes at ring craft who shows cockers, he has said exactly the same thing about picking out 1st, 2nd and 3rd without even seeing the dogs.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

PennyH said:


> People bang on and on about how much they need new blood in the ring, then don't encourage newbies enough.
> 
> Shall I get off my soap box now?


No, stay on it! In fact, I am gonna join you on it :lol:

This is probably my number one most hated thing above everything - the dog show world is SUCH a 'closed' world. If you have absolutely no experience and no idea of how to start out, I would say it is nigh on impossible to get into. If it wasn't for us having one or two friends who showed before we got Mabel, we wouldn't have known where to start. Even our ringcraft/training club is difficult to find, we got Mabel in August 2012 and when my dad first rang to enquire about the classes, a man answered the phone (who is now a good friend of ours lol) and just said "We don't do August!" and put the phone down! Thankfully we persevered & went to the September one, and we still go there now - in fact, we're on the committee now, but it was so difficult to first find out that the club existed, and secondly, to actually feel welcome once we were there. We spent a good few months sat in a corner on our own 

I think I have been lucky in my breed though, mostly everyone has been very welcoming and very helpful, not like some of the horror stories i've heard from other breeds. But in general, the dog world is definitely geared towards the 'oldies'. I think there should be more special classes for newbies - perhaps more champ shows (or even open shows if they are well advertised enough) should offer ringcraft sessions and sessions for newbies where the seasoned professionals can give advice & people can practise in a champ show environment without the pressure of it being an actual qualifying class. I also think more could be done to tempt people into showing - maybe a discount on your first champ show entry - or one free class, just something to tempt people in!

I also think the dog world is very old fashioned. Things are starting to become more online based/technological, but in general it is so slow. Everything is paper and letter based, and some of the online options we have are temperamental at best. When I first mentioned creating a Facebook group for our ringcraft club, some of them were horrified, most of them don't even have a computer. I think in the next 10 years or so, it'll start to pick up a little bit, but I think things could be much more efficient. And I think that would help new people to access it, as if you look online, a lot of information is old or websites just don't work.


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

People who are new to the show world arent treated well. It seems that all breeders are this way. I cant stand when somebody has one dog and they have like four crates for it! Its ridiculous! Many people think they can take up all the space they want and dont give a darn if other people can even get around them. Many people are always complaining about the politics and judges, too. The constant bickering is really annoying. I have just started out showing a friends Phalene.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

I hear all the time of newbies feeling the show world is a closed world, and when people on here whose views I respect say they feel that way, then there is obviously some foundation for it. However, I have never experienced it myself because I have been lucky enough to have help and support from people experienced in the breeds I have shown. When I have been a newbie to a particular breed, I have always been under the wing of someone and so have been accepted into the fold straight away.

Having said all that, I have recently met someone really rude: someone who, had I been a newbie at my first show with no background support, would have put me off showing for life. Bear with me while I give you a bit of background - the need for it will become clear (I hope!)

We used to show bergamascos in the Imported Register classes, but then our bergies became too old for the show ring and so we concentrated on showing the border collies until we got Tarot a couple of years ago, and then we started showing in the Imported Register classes again. In that two years different breeds had come onto the register, and so we were benched with people who we did not know and who had never seen us before. Two people in particular stood out.

There was one chap who thought we were newbies to showing and tried to be very helpful (even to the point of giving Emma handling lessons, which she accepted graciously even though it quickly became apparent that she was a much better handler and much more knowledgeable than he was  ) But that wasn't the point - he thought we were newbies and was trying to help.

However, there was another man who was extremely rude. He made it very clear that he thought we were beneath him. He didn't even look at us except to look down his nose, and not only did he never speak to us, he would completely blank us when we spoke to him - even if we asked an innocuous question such as "Had a good journey down?" It became even more sillier as time went on because imported register classes are small and at some shows, there would only be us and him there. On the days when his dog won, Emma would always say "Well done" to him because that's how she is - but on the days when our dog won he would just glare and go out of the ring muttering about biased judging.

Being experienced in the show world, his behaviour didn't affect me other than to think "what a nasty person" (well, that's the polite version for the forum!  ) However, I can see that if I were a newbie to showing, then I would have been really upset at his attitude.

And so, after all the rambling, to my point - yes, there are some nasty people in the show world and it must be awful when newbies are confronted with them. But equally there are nice people, people who value new blood coming into the show world and who help whenever and however they can. So don't be put off if, as a newbie, you meet the nasty folks, and don't judge all show people on the nasty ones - just remember the nice folks are out there too.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I am really greatful to showing as locally i have met two people who have been amazing mentors to me, they are involved in my breed but have shown for many many years and have given me amazing advice. 

Also when Jax was a pup a lady turned up at my old ringcraft and i didnt realise who she was, turns out she is a very experienced Manchester Terrier lady so i sat for nearly the whole class soaking up her advice while she carried Jax around, he doesnt normally like being away from me but he loved her.


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Tigerneko said:


> I also think the dog world is very old fashioned. Things are starting to become more online based/technological, but in general it is so slow. Everything is paper and letter based, and some of the online options we have are temperamental at best. When I first mentioned creating a Facebook group for our ringcraft club, some of them were horrified, most of them don't even have a computer. I think in the next 10 years or so, it'll start to pick up a little bit, but I think things could be much more efficient. And I think that would help new people to access it, as if you look online, a lot of information is old or websites just don't work.


This! I work in quite a technological forward thinking company, and then I go to enter dog shows and it's so slow and horrible websites and blargh. And then trying to find critiques too - could there not be a central system where each judge just submitted their critique and it got filed under the right show/breed etc. I know, a girl can dream :lol:


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I went to a few dog shows. I and the dogs found them pretty dull tbh. But then... I knew no-one had a better dog than me, so it was all a bit pointless. 
It seemed like a huge waste of time which could have been spent actually enjoying your dog.


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

I have said this before, I know, but I really do believe dog shows are dying the death in any case, so if all the folk coming into it now are feeling this way what shows will there be left in say, 10 - 20 years time?

There used to be 2 open shows a week within 1 - 2 hours of us, however what with all the dog clubs that have closed, and those left now only allowed to have one show a year because of lack of support, it doesn't seem likely there will be any open shows at all in aforementioned time scale.

Once the open shows are gone, champ shows will eventually follow, as the judges have to get their numbers (of dogs judged) in order to give CCs, and the majority of those judges out there already are rather long in the tooth.

So, yes, I agree with a lot of what has been said and this too will contribute to the death of the show scene because it is a very expensive hobby and you do see people starting out, all the time, with enthusiasm and hope, only to become disillusioned with the whole thing and giving up. I for one don't blame them, but I will say don't take it all too seriously. If you have got a nice dog then be sure you will have some success, and if you have a *really *nice dog then your day will come. Remember, cream always rises to the top!!!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

As a newbie to the whole scene, ( only done 4 shows ) I must say it has all been very positive so far. Extremely friendly stewards and judges and no general unpleasantness from other exhibitors. Having a rare breed though I'm 90% of the time entering AVNSC classes and therefore I see different faces each time. Our first breed class was last week and I was made to feel welcome by the other experienced breeders/owners. But attending shows with breed specific classes is not a regular occurrence so I can't really rely on them to 'take me under their wing' as such. I just have to go it alone 

Cash was examined thoroughly by one experienced owner/breeder who said he was 'very lovely with a beautiful expression' and very 'typical'. But he still placed third lol over her dog that won 1st place.


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

I know what you mean. When I had my SFTs the AVNSC classes became the norm. for us. But you did get to see the same dogs and people as if it were your breed class!

Mind you, the big winning WFT previously mentioned has done a lot of winning from variety classes because the breed hasn't been scheduled.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I would LOVE for there to be one place that i could put what breed of dog i have and it would come up with all the shows that have classes for them. would make things so much easier


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Trouble is open shows are unlikely to put on classes for numerically small breeds because of getting judges. They do not get any payment, not even expenses, usually just a free lunch, so to ask them to come and judge classes of 1 or 2 dogs is not a viable option. That is why you will get judges that will take on these breeds as well as ones they are familiar with, but the "old hands" won't enter under them, (you can speculate on why that is). Hence these breeds are not put on.

To me it always seems that you can get a fairer "crack of the whip" with AVNSC, plus this judge normally does the group. If he/she has liked your dog enough to give top honours it often bodes well for the group.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

The trouble I find also with the rarer breeds is how many judges in AVNSC etc have actually judged your breed before and actually know what they are looking for? It would make sense that a more well known breed the judge actually knows the breed standard of would place over that of an unknown so to speak.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> The trouble I find also with the rarer breeds is how many judges in AVNSC etc have actually judged your breed before and actually know what they are looking for? It would make sense that a more well known breed the judge actually knows the breed standard of would place over that of an unknown so to speak.


Some of the experiences I've had with judges judging import register dogs and not knowing what they were judging would make your hair curl!

There was one judge who sent the dogs round for their first run, even though there was a neopolitan mastiff in the line up whose owner mistakenly thought it was the AVNSC class - neither the judges nor the stewards realised unil we told them - and this was at a champ show!

Then at an open show there was a person who, whilst we were waiting at the side of the ring for the previous class to finish, very kindly told me my briard probably wouldn't win any prizes because it's coat wasn't right. I explained my dog was, in fact, a young bergamasco and went on to show her just what a good specimen of the bergamasco breed he was - and lo and behold, it turned out she was judging bergamascos at the very next champ show we were at!

But my favourite was when Calli was a puppy - she won best puppy and was given reserve best bitch at her second champ show. As this was from a very well-known judge I was extremely pleased until, when we were waiting at the steward's table for our cards to be signed, I heard her say to the steward, "I thought there was supposed to be a bergamasco in this class. What a pity it didn't turn up." Imagine her face when I informed her that not only had it turned up, but that she had awarded it best puppy and reserve best bitch!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

See i find that i enjoy AVNSC classes more as there is less pressure so its good practice, as a Manchester will very rarely beat a coated breed.

Do the judges of classes like AVNSC and import register get told beforehand the breeds that have entered in their class? as maybe that could help them as then they can at least google them beforehand.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

MrRustyRead said:


> See i find that i enjoy AVNSC classes more as there is less pressure so its good practice, as a Manchester will very rarely beat a coated breed.
> 
> Do the judges of classes like AVNSC and import register get told beforehand the breeds that have entered in their class? as maybe that could help them as then they can at least google them beforehand.


Know what you mean - I love showing on the import register; it's a totally different experience to showing a numerically large breed like border collies.

As for judges, with AVNSC, they will know what breeds are likely to be there in advance just by looking at what breeds have their own classes in the schedule.

With import register, there are such a small number of breeds that they should really know them all anyway.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

lupie said:


> This! I work in quite a technological forward thinking company, and then I go to enter dog shows and it's so slow and horrible websites and blargh. And then trying to find critiques too - could there not be a central system where each judge just submitted their critique and it got filed under the right show/breed etc. I know, a girl can dream :lol:





MrRustyRead said:


> I would LOVE for there to be one place that i could put what breed of dog i have and it would come up with all the shows that have classes for them. would make things so much easier


Someone needs to make a website that does both of these things! I would if I knew how to!



pickle said:


> Trouble is open shows are unlikely to put on classes for numerically small breeds because of getting judges. They do not get any payment, not even expenses, usually just a free lunch, so to ask them to come and judge classes of 1 or 2 dogs is not a viable option. That is why you will get judges that will take on these breeds as well as ones they are familiar with, but the "old hands" won't enter under them, (you can speculate on why that is). Hence these breeds are not put on.


We are pretty lucky up here, we have a vulnerable breed (Manchester Terrier) but we find loads of open shows with classes on, even though you are very lucky if you get any more than 3 entered. We must easily do 10 or 15 open shows a year, and that's all within an hour of where we live, as we wouldn't travel any further than that for an open show. Trouble is, we're now on the committee for 3 of the shows that schedule our breed, so we can't show at them any more :lol:

This thread sounds like such a downer on showing, but I honestly love it - I just thought it might be a good idea to have a thread where we could let off some steam about what annoys us! But on the whole, I absolutely adore showing - i've wanted to do it ever since I watched Crufts when I was little, it's a dream come true for me to just be involved with the show scene, and I am extremely proud to say I am a part of it


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Ha you always know when i enjoy something as i get incredibly nervous which i do with showing ha


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

You are lucky Tigerneko, or must at least live in the right area. When I was showing my SFTs it was very rare to have the breed on at opens anywhere near close to us. However providing it was an AVNSC terrier class (as opposed to just AVNSC) I mostly found that we got a decent judge. I think terrier people seem to be knowledgeable about the terrier breeds generally.


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Another thing I want to say is I am one of those dinosaurs who doesn't enter on line or even buy anything on line. However, in the "olden days":wink: we used to find out about all of our shows, have critiques published (probably no more or less than now) and have many more entries than open shows attract now - all without the aid of the internet. I have a catalogue from 2000 where there were 1200 dogs entered. My 8 month old SFT got RBIS and BPIS, out of AVNSC terrier by the way! I think champ show entries are steady, maybe a bit better even.

,


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

I know we are talking about "real shows here" with pedigrees, but even at fun and companion shows there can be annoying incidents.
Such as the Most Handsome dog - won by a very pretty little BITCH! No one even commented - she was obviously a bitch (as short haired!) had a pink lead and collar and a very feminine name. But she still won most handsome dog!

Then she was entered in the next class, which was surprisingly prettiest bitch!!!


Also, I have had judges arguing with me about what breed my dogs are! One is a pedigree and pretty easy to spot (yorkie!!), the others may be cross breeds, but I do know what 2 of them are crossed with having met both parents. The only one open to discussion is our rescue, but she is so obviously a saluki crossed with something it doesn't really matter! She is, after all, a lurcher!

LOL


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

See I've now started to print off my entry forms and post them as a stamp is cheaper than the admin charge for online. How did people used to get ahold of schedules without the internet and if they didn't go to ringcraft?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

MrRustyRead said:


> See I've now started to print off my entry forms and post them as a stamp is cheaper than the admin charge for online. How did people used to get ahold of schedules without the internet and if they didn't go to ringcraft?


They picked them up from shows. At champ shows both the dog newspaper stands have loads of schedules for champ shows and open shows. At open shows there is usually a table with schedules on for other open shows at that venue/in that area.

And in the not too distant past, once you had entered a show, the secretary would automatically send you a schedule for their next show as soon as it was printed. They may still do this - I think last year Bakewell show and Derbyshire County show posted schedules to us - but now I enter online so rather than a posted schedule I get an email reminder from fossedata or higham press.


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> They picked them up from shows. At champ shows both the dog newspaper stands have loads of schedules for champ shows and open shows. At open shows there is usually a table with schedules on for other open shows at that venue/in that area.
> 
> And in the not too distant past, once you had entered a show, the secretary would automatically send you a schedule for their next show as soon as it was printed. They may still do this - I think last year Bakewell show and Derbyshire County show posted schedules to us - but now I enter online so rather than a posted schedule I get an email reminder from fossedata or higham press.


Plus, they (both open and champ shows) advertised in the dog press, the ads would have all the breeds and judges listed. Southern Counties used to have their schedule including entry form form printed in the dog press too!

I think the dog papers have fallen from favour now but you would have 3 or 4 pages of "forthcoming shows" advertised every week up to a few years ago. As I have said before, the shows got really good entries then so something worked.


----------



## Jadestubeau (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm a newbie, I have been to one open show and was placed 4th out of a class of 12 so felt almost like I had won, I have been to three ring craft classes which are an hours drive away for me each way as I cannot find one more local, most have shut down or I get no responses to them, so now I can't really afford the fuel each week so I will be going once a month or ring craft. The entry fee isn't a lot and sometimes there's not many ppl there, but that doesn't bother me as I get more time on the table and on the floor. 

I found my first show very untimidating, no one from my breed spoke to me but thankfully mid day some friends of mine turned up who show another breed, so I had some support when in the ring, apparently some of the other owners made nice comments of my dog I wasn't told of any nasty comments if there were any.

The judge was a breed specialist who was more than nice and complimentary on me and my dog which gave me huge confidence and to be an 'unknown' and get placed felt amazing.
My opinion of showing is it is very clicky, who you know, and I know I have to put years into it to get anywhere and go to as many shows as poss to get my face out there and my dog. 

Finding the next show is not easy there's a few websites to be checking and although my breed is In the utility group not all shows will be judging all breeds within utility, so you do really need to research.

I have heard there are papers to get critiques from but I have never actually seen one myself and then at the last show I noticed a table with loads of booklets on up and coming shows for free. So you need to take your time and read through the booklets to work out the next show. 

Theres not one soon that's local to me either when I look for the shows I'm looking for an hour to two hours away. But then at the last show many people weren't local.

I guess you need to put everything into showing else there's not much point. It's time, effort and money. 

I don't like seeing dogs that are robots I like to see personalities or little protests as it shows the dog is still it's own character. 

I love the stalls though I need to take spending money to 'invest' as I put it into showing haha when really my dog gets a new treat, toy, bedding or coat. 

I did really enjoy the show however and think the more I go the more known I'll be and will meet new like minded people, I won't be the only crazy dog lady anymore!!!


----------



## DistantArray (Feb 3, 2015)

I have just become the proud parent of a beautiful DDB puppy and am hoping to get into the world of dog showing when she is old enough. I must say it seems very intimidating but I am looking forward to getting started  this thread has been a very interesting read so far, good insight into what can go on


----------

